# mauser 98 action



## 72TBONE (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a old mauser and i want to get the barrel off . I was told that it just screws out . I can not get it out any suggestions.


----------



## Laman (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes the barrel screws out but forget the "just" part.  To remove a barrel you will need a stout action wrench made for '98's and and action vise.  You can buy these parts but it is much simpler to find a good gunsmith and let him do it.  Next question is, what do you want to do with it once the barrel is off?


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 13, 2008)

One of the members here who had the barrel wrench and vice assisted me in removing my barrel.  Even with the tools it did not come off easy.  Don't try to rig something up. You could end up twisting the action and ruining it.


----------



## stevetarget (Oct 13, 2008)

and some of the 98's won't come apart without dynamite!


----------



## wildcatt (Oct 13, 2008)

*98 barrel*

tell me I have one with headspace and site alignment problem,and it really is not worth the cost to fix.if I had a lathe and chamber reamer I could fix it.


----------



## 72TBONE (Oct 13, 2008)

Laman said:


> Yes the barrel screws out but forget the "just" part.  To remove a barrel you will need a stout action wrench made for '98's and and action vise.  You can buy these parts but it is much simpler to find a good gunsmith and let him do it.  Next question is, what do you want to do with it once the barrel is off?



I want to change the barrel and make a deer gun out of it . I have one that was already redone and has a 270 barrel on it .


----------



## weagle (Oct 13, 2008)

As has been mentioned you need to use the proper tools or you will damage the action.  If you twist or tweak it just a little it's toast.

The barrel goes in a barrel vise, the barrel vise goes in a BIG vise. the action wrench fits around the action and you hit the handle of the wrench several good licks with a 5lb hammer.  

There are several steps to make a military mauser into a basic sporter:

* remove barrel
* install new barrel with the correct headspace (can be DIY but this is best left to a smith unless you know what you are doing)

* forge the bolt handle down or replace the bolt handle so that it will clear a scope
* drill and tap for scope bases
* install a low swing safety
* replace or rework stock to a sporter configuration.
* finish metal and stock.
* Install an adjustable trigger or rework the military trigger

this can run as little as a couple hundred for a basic sporter to thousands of bucks for a true custom rifle.

Some good reference sites:

http://www.gswagner.com/

http://www.98mauser.com/

http://www.sporterexpress.com/

Warning, Mauser sporters are addictive.

Weagle


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Oct 14, 2008)

I used E R SHAW out of PA they do custom barrels to fit mausers
and they been around a long time there workman ship is excellent along with there prices


----------



## Laman (Oct 14, 2008)

72TBONE said:


> I want to change the barrel and make a deer gun out of it . I have one that was already redone and has a 270 barrel on it .



Thats a great thing to do with a good '98 action, I've done a dozen.  Weagle gave you all the steps required with some good web links.  Good luck on your project.


----------



## thomasr (Oct 14, 2008)

I love a custom gun as much as the next guy..especially a Mauser...but if you're looking for a good deer round, the good ole 8mm will get the job done with the best of them.  Get a good ammo like the Hornady 196 grn Spire point and you won't be disappointed.  I was in your same shoes a year or so ago, but had a problem swapping out what looked to be a brand new barrel in my Yugo.  So I thought I'd try it in 8mm flavor a year or two before swapping barrels.  After two deer and a hog I now have no intention of changing it from 8mm.  Shoots great, mild recoil, puts the smack down on the animals.  That said, I'm on the look out for another Mauser to sporterize...in 7mm-08 maybe.  Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## 72TBONE (Oct 14, 2008)

The Mauser I have has a 308 barrel and I was told that i would  have to have the head clearence checked. i looked down the barrel and the rifleing does not look good. Do you have any suggestions.


----------



## stevetarget (Oct 15, 2008)

72TBONE said:


> The Mauser I have has a 308 barrel and I was told that i would have to have the head clearence checked. i looked down the barrel and the rifleing does not look good. Do you have any suggestions.


 
check the headspace first.
clean the barrel with copper remover and solvent, throughly
you might need to run some JB's bore paste and scrub a little more
then test fire and see how it does
if it won't shoot then its time to re barrel


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 15, 2008)

If the barrel looks cruddy, its probably been shot with corrosive ammo, especially if it is one of the Spanish Mauser conversions.  Mix up a quart of Eds Red and use it for cleaning. Use plenty of Eds Red.

I did this with an M48 that had been shot with corrosive Turkish ammo and it did a wonder on the barrel.  Much better than regular cleaning solvents.  It was like I was washing mud out of the barrel.

The recipe for Eds Red varies some but basically this works for me.
1 part Automotive Transmission Oil
1 part Mineral Spirits
1 part Marvels Mystery oil
If you have some Kerosene put one part of that in.  Basically a combination of oils, detergents and solvents.

After a thorough cleaning with Eds Red give the barrel a once over with a copper remover and solvent.

The nice thing about Eds Red, is that it does a good job and it is very inexpensive compared to store bought solvents.  I mixed up a quart in the garage from what I had on hand and it cost me $0.00


----------



## returntoarchery (Oct 15, 2008)

leoparddog said:


> ...a copper remover and solvent.
> 
> ....



I've used Barnes CR-10, Shooter's Choice MC #7, and Bore Tech Eliminator. Of those thee, the Bore Tech is hands down the best. No smell and removes copper extremely well. I haven't tried the other copper removers but once I got to the Bore Tech I stopped looking.


----------



## 72TBONE (Oct 24, 2008)

Het thanks everyone for all the advise. also has any one ever used evapo rust to clean a gun ? It says it will remove rust and blue. I have seen it work on steel  with rust and i was very impressed.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 24, 2008)

it works very well to remove rust AND bluing.  around $20 a gallon and lasts a long time. very mild compared to muratic acid or other acids used previously.

brownells also has a similar product.  


the stuff is GREAT


----------

